# Logan Belts



## richz (Feb 13, 2012)

Need some help with belts.  Have a Logan 6560 S/N62241. When i got the lathe the variable speed pulley assm was siezed.
Took every thing apart and freed up. Measured the belts both 1" wide and ordered from a bearing house. I put in a new single phase motor and made a new motor pulley at work. I did not think about it at the time but the motor pulley was for an 1 3/16" belt. i started assembling this weekend and the upper pulley on the lathe is for a 1" belt and the motor pulley is for a 1 3/16". Could this be correct?


----------



## geckocycles (Feb 13, 2012)

You can call logan direct and they will tell you or you can go to http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/loganlathe/. Scott Logan monitors the site and is there to help. I think there is a guy parting one out of your model number.
http://www.lathe.com/


----------



## richz (Feb 13, 2012)

I e-mailed Scott. Set me straight on the correct part numbers and I have the wrong motor pulley. Excellent help.


----------



## geckocycles (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool. Something to be said about american iron that is still supporting those old machines. You may get a pully form the guy parting out his 6560


----------

